
Modelling the gravity of a no-deal Brexit - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/why-a-no-deal-brexit-would-be-less-costly-for-the-eu-than-the-uk-110407
======
lixtra
I love how they are able to calculate the impact on GDP up to two digits: GB
-5.86.

It clearly shows that at least on person in the creation of the article was
pretty clueless.

